# Brassus! :) Critique paint filly's confirmation, and what pattern is she?



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I know these pictures aren't the best, because the sun was bright and it makes her white on her shoulder blend lol. And her knee, yes it's swollen. Because the idiot "training" her worked her WAY too long on a circle. Hence, why I'm training her now. 

Anyway, coming three year old filly. **I am also aware of the state of her feet, first she isn't my horse, second, we are working on those right now**

Thanks! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

pictures?


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh maybe I should post the pictures... *blonde moment*


http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa399/LovesMyDunnBoy/IMG_20120315_191428.jpg

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa399/LovesMyDunnBoy/IMG_20120315_190947.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry lol, I had to wait for my phone to let me copy and paste before I could post them once I saw it haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KennyRogersPaints (Jan 9, 2011)

She is a tobiano, white crosses the back behind wither is tobiano, and no white crossing the back is overo, in simple terms. Haha. Overall I would say she has decent conformation, I like her bone, nice cannons and a nice short back, I do not love her hip, and in the second picture her front pasterns look a bit off. She looks like she needs topline muscle (I know its hard with young ones) she's cute! I like her patern, nice and flashy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks  she is just starting training, so we are going to work on the muscle tone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Whoa, what is going on with her right front knee? :shock:


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> And her knee, yes it's swollen. Because the idiot "training" her worked her WAY too long on a circle. Hence, why I'm training her now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


^^^
Oh and her knee went down after about a week
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Goodness sakes. *shakes head at stupid people* 

Has a vet been out to check that out, figure out exactly what's going on and make sure she's okay to continue training?


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

We called, he said he didn't think she would have long lasting damage. She hasn't shown any signs of it hurting or anything when we work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyone else? Opinions on what "jobs" for her are welcome too! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Come on, anyone else?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I think she is more than just Tobiano...I think there might be some sabino or even frame in there.....and that leg looks more than just swollen...AND if that was done by someone training her they should never work a horse again. That's scary looking and I think I would still have a vet check it out. How long ago was the injury? As to say what she could do until I see her in better pictures I couldnt be sure. See how she moves...how her hind legs recoil and how her gait flows.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Here was the deal, this guy is usually good with horses. Worked her once, fine. Second time around he worked her about 5 hours, a combination of round pen, and dragging tires. I got there (she was dragging tires) and her knee looked that way. They had a deal, 6 total hours and he got two of their goats. So he decides it's a good idea to do THAT. Needless to say, he didn't get the goats, and got since good words from me. (plus she would only work one way in the pen, that was the inside leg) I was super ****ed. This was maybe 2 or 3 months ago? I recently found today this guy has had some "pushiness with women" to put it in child appropriate terms. I've experienced it myself. But never realized how bad he was to some girls. He has no morals. But anyway, as I said. She hasn't shown any signs of more swelling or lamness. Even then, there was no heat and she may have been favoring it only slightly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

And I will see about getting some action shots of her tomorrow when I go out there.. She is also seeing the farrier within the next week as I advised the owner (boyfriend's dad) to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

